# Livery yards around Biddlesden- Brackley/Buckingham area



## Juni141 (8 April 2013)

Hi everyone,

Has anybody got any recommendations for a livery yard (the smaller the better) that would offer a flexible part/full livery option near Biddlesden? Within 10 ish miles would be amazing. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Domirati (8 April 2013)

Friends use Hayes Farm at Silverstone and are happy there.  I am down the hill from you but only have 2 acres.  Could try Gill Jones at Weston, I kept my horse there while we were building. No school though.


----------



## Juni141 (9 April 2013)

Thank you very much for this Domirati, I will look into these options. Are you next door to Biddlesden Park? 

I am moving over that way in the summer and I am debating what to do with my mare livery wise. It is really useful to talk to someone who lives locally! 

Do you hunt/compete locally?


----------



## KPad (18 June 2013)

Www.facebook.com/ousevalleyliveries


----------



## KPad (19 June 2013)

or check out their website www.ousevalleyliveries.co.uk


----------



## lucylockett (24 June 2013)

Try Vicky White. Nice small professional yard.


----------



## KPad (11 August 2013)

Have you got contact details for Vicky please ?


----------



## Csmith28 (9 February 2015)

Hello
Rachel's farm shop in Turweston has a stable available
Im positive it is still available
QUOTE=Juni141;11691858]Hi everyone,

Has anybody got any recommendations for a livery yard (the smaller the better) that would offer a flexible part/full livery option near Biddlesden? Within 10 ish miles would be amazing. 

Thank you in advance![/QUOTE]


----------

